# Gegenteil von #top



## Zipper02 (20. August 2002)

Es gibt doch diesen befehl <a href=bla.htm#top>
dann geht der mit dem link auch nach oben auf die site.

wie kann man aber das gegenteil bewirken, das dann der browser nach unten geht ?
habe es schon mit #bottom probiert, aber bei mir geht das nich.


----------



## GiminiC (20. August 2002)

mach das letzte Wort auf der seite zu einem Link in der art:

<a name="ende">letztes Wort</a>

wenn du dann oben ein Link hast:

<a href="#ende">link</a>

dann springt er ans Ende


----------

